# Question connexion iPhone & iPad



## Php21 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iPhone 4 et un iPad 3 Wi-Fi + Cellulaire.
Je n'ai toujours pas acheté l'abonnement, donc la puce, qui me permettrai de connecter l'iPad à internet en pleine nature.
Pour l'instant, le mode Wi-Fi me convient parfaitement à la maison.
Ma question est la suivante. : En pleine nature, est-ce que mon iPhone peut me servir de "box" afin de pouvoir utiliser l'iPad en mode internet. Son écran étant tout de même plus confortable que celui de l'iPhone ?
Et si oui, comment procéder ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

L'iPhone le permet en effet, via le "Partage de Connexion" disponible dans le menu "Réglages". 

À voir juste si ton abonnement permet cette utilisation.


----------



## Php21 (18 Février 2013)

Merci pour la réponse, Oizo.

Avec un abonnement Orange (Internet à la maison + Iphone illimité & international) à ± 100,00&#8364;/mois, j'espère que je pourrai effectivement activer le "Partage de Connexion".
Il ne me reste plus qu'a essayer du fond du jardin &#8230; vais quand même attendre que la neige fonde &#8230; !
Encore merci.


----------

